# Vigorelli Custom Build's Done



## refund!?

I've finished building up my 2012 Vigorelli frame/fork. The shifters, derailleurs, brakes, 12-29 cassette, and chain are Campy Record 11-speed, and the crankset is Campy's 11-speed 'cross model with 35-50 rings (I wanted the traditional silver look). The seatpost and stem are Nitto lugged steel. The Brooks B-17N Imperial saddle, seat bag, handlebar tape and toe straps are Antique Brown. The wheelset is Mavic Open Pro rims laced 3-cross to Campy Record hubs with 14-15 spokes. The headset is Chris King. The pedals are MKS with King toeclips. The tires are Conti 700x25 4000 S. There's a celeste Elite bottle cage. And the handlebars are short reach, shallow drop Nitto's. 

It turned out really spiffy looking and the performance and ride quality is first rate. I apologize up front for the quality of the photos. Thanks for looking.


----------



## kbwh

Now that is a pretty bike!
Congratulations on your build. May it give you endless miles of joy.


----------



## refund!?

Ah the weekend and finally an opportunity to spend a few hours on my new bike. So I put a peach in my pocket, a tube and 6mm hex in the seat bag, a frame-fit pump on the seat-tube, a bottle in the cage, and headed out. Other than a little fiddling with the saddle, the ride was a real joy - The Record 11-speed stuff was faultless, the wheels rode soft and light, the frame gobbled up the chipseal roads, and when I was off the bike and eyeing it, there was a huge grin on my face.

Suffice to say, Steel frames, Campy Record drivetrains, and traditional wheelsets are still the best, and if you're on a Celeste Bianchi as well...


----------



## Chico2000

Very very nice. I love that stem and seatpost.


----------



## refund!?

Chico2000 said:


> Very very nice. I love that stem and seatpost.


Thanks...The stem & seatpost are two of my favorite components on the bike. As I mentioned, they are made by Nitto and I've wanted to have them on a bike for years. The steel must be high quality because they are fairly light*, look really cool, & complement the frame's small diameter tubes (The rib on the stem clamp is especially zooty). I'm going to attempt to get a single steel spacer to replace the three aluminum ones.

*The bike weighs a respectable 20 pounds before loading it up for an outing, and rides lighter.


----------



## wayneo

That is my idea of what a bike should look like, even the color. Just shows you if you want it right you have to do it yourself. Good luck with the new bike.


----------



## johnny dollar

awesome build! nice to see another vigorelli.


----------



## Haskinsj

*What did that finally cost ya?*

What did that finally cost ya?


----------



## refund!?

Haskinsj said:


> cost?


I've imagined having a pure custom celeste steel framed Bianchi for quite some time, and as "wayneo" wrote, "...if you want it right you have to do it yourself." So I planned and saved for a long time and finally was able to build it up exactly as I had envisioned and with no compromises.

I had a healthy budget but have to admit there's only pocket change left. I know I haven't answered your question, but my new bike's value to me far exceeds the thousands spent. I almost like looking at it as much as riding it.

When asked, "Where can I get a bike like yours?", I simply respond, "You can't."


----------



## wayneo

When asked, "Where can I get a bike like yours?", I simply respond, "You can't." 

I love it.


----------



## JoeyBee

That is a magnificent bicycle. I just joined this forum and your photos convinced me this is going to be good.


----------



## ffemoeller

That's a fantastic bike! Obvious nod to Bianchi heritage with modern convenience!


----------



## refund!?

ffemoeller said:


> ...nod to Bianchi heritage with modern convenience!


Yep, that was the goal and it seems I met it. The Vigorelli frame captured Bianchi's halcyon days - celeste paint and spiffy panels - and the Campy 11-speed Record gruppo, well not much needs to be said other than "Ciao, baby!". I've admired Nitto's modern take on lugged steel stems/seatposts for some time and the matching Brooks stuff and Record hubs/Open Pro wheelset help connect traditional with contemporary. The bike is a real head turner and I get constant shouts of "Yea for old school" from passers-by.

As I've said, it's as much fun to ride as it is to look at, and I'm very fortunate to have been able to build the bike.

Thanks to all for the zooty comments.


----------



## the-e-dog

*very nice*

I'm pretty sure this will be next bike. Holding out to see what 2013 offers? Hopefully campy as stock model...


----------



## 1Lieutenant

That bike is really beautiful. Modern, but reminds me of the bikes I grew up with.


----------



## quinnar

Interesting build. Glad it's exactly what you were going for! I'd say the Nitto components are my favorite part, but there's so much to choose from...and 20# is fabulous. Good riding to you sir


----------



## gruppo

quinnar said:


> Interesting build.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the comments. Since the pictures I've installed an Infinito celeste all carbon fork and continue to ride the bike quite a bit. As I've mentioned, I, too, really admire the look of the Nitto lugged stem & seatpost. But as you mentioned, there's lots to like. In my decades of experience building custom bikes it's important to envision an outcome which melds "form and function" and in this case "old and new", and it's essential that you strive to end up with the best bike and not the best deal. Otherwise you're "settling".


----------



## T K

QUOTE]
Since the pictures I've installed an Infinito celeste all carbon fork[/QUOTE]

How did you get an Infinito fork?
Just wondering, because I'm looking at getting an Impulso. It has an aluminum steerer fork with more rake. I was thinking an Infinito fork with carbon steerer and less rake might make for a better and sharper ride.


----------



## triumph.1

I've looked at this bike several times and each time it looks nicer.


----------



## refund!?

triumph.1 said:


> I've looked at this bike several times and each time it looks nicer.


I agree. It's raining today so I was out in the garage lamenting the weather but just seeing my Vigorelli handing from the ceiling cheered me up, I stared at it for awhile and decided it's time to get out the cold wet weather riding gear, but, alas, I'm thinking I shouldn't expose all the spiffy Brooks stuff to rain and corresponding grit and grime. So I'm installing fenders on my ti bike and will wait until next spring to take the Vigorelli out again.


----------



## refund!?

Here's a few photos of my Vigorelli showing the all-carbon fork installation I mentioned a couple weeks ago and the King toe clips I picked up at the recent Oregon Handbuilt Bike Show. The bike is a bit lighter now and the ride quality smoother on chip seal and gravel. But the new fork likely limits me to the 700x25 tires I'm using now. In the spring I'll see if 700x26 or 28 will fit for gravel rides. And the King toeclips are simply zooty looking. Thanks for looking.


----------



## LostViking

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## jimibonz

Very nice. I rode a vigorelli today and really liked it. I've got nothing against sram and the one I rode shifted smoothly and decisively with the apex but it doesn't seem right somehow to have anything but campy on a steel frame bianchi. (Just the musings of an old guy.)


----------



## relayer66

Beautiful build. Old-school but with nice modern touches. Reminds me of my old steel Bianchi...I'd still have it but it was a bit too big for me.


----------



## refund!?

The weather is great, so I'm going to see if my custom Vigorelli's Infinito carbon fork will allow a 700x28 Conti and then go for a ride.


----------



## bigjohnla

jimibonz said:


> Very nice. I rode a vigorelli today and really liked it. I've got nothing against sram and the one I rode shifted smoothly and decisively with the apex but it doesn't seem right somehow to have anything but campy on a steel frame bianchi. (Just the musings of an old guy.)


Yep, I struggle with that a bit. I have been wanting an italian bike for years and I am always drawn to the celeste Bianchi's. The fiirst time I saw one, I just stared at it like the first time I saw a Playboy centerfold. There are a few rolling around my home town and I always enjoy seeing them on the road. I need a new bike. My entry level Trek is just not feeding my soul like it used to. I have new bike fever in a bad way and just can't ride a plastic bike. It has got to be steel. I have decided a Bianchi Vigorelli is what it is going to have to be. I would really like to have a Campy drive train for traditions sake. But, I have also ridden several Sram equipped bikes and must say that I truly love the Sram double tap setup. I am going to buy the Vigorelli with the Sram and carbon fork and use it for my everyday bike. To me that is the best of both worlds. Down the road I will build up a vintage Bianchi with Campy for coffee rides. Long live celeste.


----------



## amys

Hi,

How come I can't see the photos? I would love to see this bike as I am looking for a nitto stem for my new tipo corsa. Thanks!!!


----------



## moltenarts

refund!? said:


> The weather is great, so I'm going to see if my custom Vigorelli's Infinito carbon fork will allow a 700x28 Conti and then go for a ride.


hi refund!?

i'm curious if you were able to fit the 700x28 conti's?

thanks!


----------



## Haskinsj

Finally done!
Total weight: 18lbs, 15 oz.
Total cost: $1621.79
The strategy: patience with ebay, nashbar and merlin cycles 

The breakdown
$375 57cm Vigorelli 2010 frame
$421.81 Shimano 105 5700
$193 Vuelta corsa lite 700x21 wheelset 1578g
$60.48 Exustar PR201 CK pedal 112g each
$60 Bianchi full carbon fork 370g
$130 Selle Italia max flow SLR
$40 Ritchey wcs Seatpost 27.2x250 228g
$49 Ritchey wcs wet c260 stem 111g
$67 Ritchey wcs bb logic headset 114g
$50 Ritchey wcs wb logicII bar 40 240g
$6 Nashbar alloy headset spacers
$6 Nashbar expanding fork plug
$34 Jagwire Road Pro celeste DIY kit
$57 Kenda kaliente iron pro 700cx23
$25 2 Bontrager 3x lite tubes 52g/ea
$15 Front Derailleur Clamp
$2.50 Derailleur bottom bracket guide
$20 Celeste Bar Tape


----------

